# Windows do not recognize camcorder



## Val852 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi everybody! My Dell 2400 and OS XP pro SP-2, after formatting HD I tried to transfer movies from Panasonic camcorder PV-GS85 to HD with Windows Movie Maker software, but windows do not recognize camcorder. Video camera connected to computer with DV (mini) to USB cable (new one). Universal Serial Bus Controllers have 8 ports and all of them work properly. When camera connected one showed “Unknown device connected”. The camera came without any installation CD. When I opened property of this port to view the details of this driver files I have message: No driver files are required or have been loaded for this device, 
How to fix this problem? Is this video camera requires any special driver and if yes where to find it? 
Any help will be deeply appreciated!!!
Val.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I looked at the manual over here
http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-...V-Camcorders/How-To-Guides/model.PV-GS85.H#ts
for the PV-GS85 and I see several ways of using the camcorder with the PC.

The first is to access the SD drive via Windows Explorer (just another drive letter in My Computer, then copy the files over), while connected via the USB cable. I suppose if you had a card reader, you could also take out the SD card and insert it in there with similar results. Ironically it appears only _still images_ are stored on the memory stick (at least that's what the manual says on page 48).
The other way is to use the camcorder as a webcam. It streams live video. Apparently the only programs they mention are MSN messenger (aka Windows Live Messenger) and Windows Messenger. Don't know if they support anything else. Notice this is also via USB. See page 50 to see which buttons to press on the camcorder and more instructions. You can also try vidcap32 (google it, very nifty utility) to record webcam-style videos.

Now if you want to transfer previously recorded video footage to your PC, you have to use a DV cable. Page 47 has all the details. Before you go and buy a DV cable, you have to know what kind of firewire connection your computer has. Usually laptops have 4-pin connectors like on the left and desktops have 6-pin connectors like on the right in the following picture:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f7/FireWire_cables.jpg
But maybe the camcorder already came with a DV cable. Check the bundled accessories.
When you get the camcorder connected via firewire, you'll be able to record the video by clicking capture from video device in movie maker, and by pressing the play button on your camcorder. (See pages 45 and 46 for steps).


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

You shouldnt need a driver for the camcorder.
And the way you are hooking it up to pc is correct too. 

Did you install the chipset driver for the windows?


----------



## Val852 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for fast reply! I called Panasonic and technician told me: I have to buy special cable PV-DDC9 that is ¼ of price my camera $49 and have to buy PSI card with inputs for this firewire. With these items I can transfer clips to PC with no any extra driver.
I find cards:
http://www.l-com.com/item.aspx?id=10866&cmp=ALSOS or
http://www.pcuniverse.com/SIIG-FireWire-Home-DV-Kit-Video-input-adapter-PCI/NN-400P22-S6/pd/p4173985 with cable. Should I buy one of them or NOT. 
Now, I am not a guru in computers, so, please explain me how to install chipset or maybe it there. I installed all drivers from resource CD.
Thanks!
Val


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh as long as you installed all the drivers from the cd you should be fine then.
You can check the cd for the chipset driver if you would like to to make sure
it is installed.

Well good for you, im glad to hear it.

You can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hold on. Most computers since like 1998 already have a firewire port. What the technician wants you to buy is a card for computers without firewire.
You would do well to check whether you have a firewire port. If you do, you wouldn't need a card. What make and model is your computer? Is it a laptop or a desktop? If given the make and model, we may be able to look up the documentation and see whether it has firewire and where the connector is. And like I said before check whether it uses a 4-pin connection, or a 6-pin one. Then you can decide what cable to buy.
I'm looking closely at the diagram on page 47 and it appears the connector on the camcorder is a 4-pin one. I'm still a bit puzzled whether a dv cable is the same as a firewire cable. If it is, you're probably safe to buy a 4-pin to 4-pin, or a 6-pin to 6-pin standard firewire cable.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=BESTMATCH&Description=firewire+cable&x=0&y=0
(skip first 2 or 3 matches. the rest is 4-to-4 or 4-to-6, with a lot of different available lengths)
If you're in doubt, call the technician again and ask them specifically whether a DV cable is the same as a firewire cable (hopefully the person who answers knows for sure). (some companies have weird names for firewire (that's Apple's name). the standard is IEEE 1394; it's called i.link by sony, and lynx by texas instruments)


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

DV cables are the same as firewire - not all computers since 1998 will have firewire - my last two computers (2001 then 2005) I had to buy and install firewire cards to download video.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification! I thought firewire was fairly widely deployed in most chipsets (except maybe low-end motherboards). I guess I was wrong. My K6-2 in 1999 had firewire.


----------



## Val852 (Mar 19, 2009)

This computer is desktop Dell dimension 2400. This link to manual:
http://www.fixya.com/support/p349042-dell_dimension_2400_pc_desktop/manual-14417
It has 4 USB2, 0 connectors in the back and 2 USB2.0 in front. No any firewire.
Inside of connectors are 4 flat pins. Camera DV output 4pin mini connector and I bought
4 pin mini to USB2.0 which does not work.
Do you think this card would be a good choice:
http://www.pcuniverse.com/SIIG-FireW...S6/pd/p4173985 it cams with IEEE 1394 cable.
Or better of to buy this one:
http://www.pcuniverse.com/SIIG-1394-DV-Cam-Kit-Video-input-adapter-PCI/NN-400P12-S8/pd/p3792499
If nether one is good what would you suggest?
Thanks!
Val.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Both look just fine. I think the more expensive one is so because it includes Ulead Video Studio. The more expensive one has a 4-to-6 cable. The cheaper one has a cable, but it doesn't say whether it's 4-to-6 or 6-to-6, but you can call and find out. Also the cheaper one looks like it has a smaller footprint. This could be a factor if the inside of your computer case looks really cramped (just lift the lid and take a peek inside if unsure). Both are PCI (not PCI-Express) so you're fine.

There seems to be a slightly less expensive card on the site:
http://www.pcuniverse.com/Ultra-ULT31342-FireWire-adapter-PCI-Firewire/ULT31342/pd/p3116169
It has two connectors, but no cable. If you're skeptical of cheap products, you could always look up reviews. This particular one appears to do well though, except perhaps for one lemon:
http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=196089&Sku=ULT31342

Last words of advice: just follow the instructions in the Dell manual for installing PCI cards. And be very careful before touching anything inside the computer case. Be sure the power is off and the power cord is unplugged before starting. Static electricity is the biggest enemy of computer components. One zap and you could fry your motherboard and render the computer unusable. So be sure to discharge yourself by touching the back of the computer case before doing any work on the inside.


----------



## Val852 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks a lot for good help and good luck!


----------

